# Cold Weather and Walking Shih Tzu



## groupiestuff (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a 14 lb Shih Tzu that is shaved. I don't know how cold is too cold for him to go for a walk? If it's 35 degrees is a 15 minute walk too long? Thanks


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

NO, I don't think a 15 minute walk is too long but if he is shaved short he does need a coat. Can you get him one? Dogs need exercise but they also need to be covered like we do in the colder weather. Obviously Nordic breeds come with their own coats and usually long coats keep dogs warm but if you have that groomed short then a coat might help. My dogs wear coats outside on walks but run out to go potty quick without. That is my opinion anyway for what it is worth.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

If he's shaved I'd say yes, it's too cold unless he's wearing a nice warm coat/blanket.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree that 15 minutes isn't to long, but since he doesn't have anything to protect him from the cold he needs a little hoodie or something. 

My Teddie is 15 pounds and he gets cold with a medium length coat. Even though Shih Tzus can have long coats they aren't thick and the wind goes right through like a humans head. 

The way I tell is if it's cold enough I need my jacket it's time to break his out. The hoodies I make Teddie are made out of human type hoodie fabric and he goes for nice 30 minute to an hour length walks and loves it.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. Ok if wearing a coat.


----------



## groupiestuff (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I found him a nice fleece coat at Walmart today for him.


----------

